# Schwerkraft Filter ohne Abfluss im Teich



## cweber (23. Apr. 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier - habe aber die Suche bereits bemüht  

Die meisten Schwerkraft-Filter setzen scheinbar einen Abfluss im Teich voraus. Da ich einen Folien-Teich habe, kommt diese Lösung nicht in Frage.

Der Teich befindet sich aber in einem schräg abfallenden Hang, somit könnte ich die Filter/Pumpe deutlich (0,5m) unter dem Wasserspiegel postieren.

Meine Fragen:
1) funktioniert das System auch, wenn ich einfach einen oder mehrer Schläuche in den Teich hänge und über diese das Wasser aufgrund der Schwerkraft in die Filter fließt?

2) Müssen die Filter so miteinander verbunden sein, dass "Unterdruck" entstehen und die Pumpe das Wasser "durchsaugen" kann?

3) Kann ich irgendwie berechnen wieviel Wasser durch einen Schlauch aufgrund der Schwerkraft fließt? Denn momentan sehe ich das Problem, dass bei nicht zufällig absolut richtiger Durchflussmenge, entweder die Pumpe im Trockenen liegt, oder die Filter überlaufen...

Wäre eine sehr schöne Möglichkeit die Filter unter den Teich zu stellen und so zu verbergen..

Vielen Dank
Christof


----------



## Heiko H. (23. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraft Filer ohne Abfluss im Teich*

Hi,

herzlich willkommen im Forum.

Also ich glaube du hast das System des Schwerkraftsystems noch nicht richtig verstanden.
Das System arbeitet nach dem Prinzip der Komunizierdenden Röhren.
Das heißt der Wasserstand zweier verbundener Behälter gleicht sich aus.
Daher kannst du deinen Filter, sei denn es wird ein Druckfilter, nicht unterhalb des Teichniveuas aufstellen, da er sonst überlaufen würde.
Mit den Schläuchen wird das so wie du es dir vorstellst auch nicht klappen, da die Pumpen das was Wasser nicht ansaugen, sondern das Wasser selbsttätig zur Pumpe laufen muss.
Also wird dir beim Schwerkraftsystem nicht übrig bleiben als eine Foliendurchführung im Teich zu schaffen und diese mit einen Filter zu verbinden.
Dabei muss der Filter dann auf die Höhe des Teiches aufgestellt werden.

Wenn du keine Foliendurchführung schaffen möchtest, bleibt dir die Möglichkeit eines gepumten Systems.

Um dir mehr Informationen geben zu können, wäre es gut du würdest uns deinen Teich mal näher vorstellen und eventuell ein paar Bilder einstellen.

Bis dahin

Gruß Heiko


----------



## sigfra (23. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraft Filer ohne Abfluss im Teich*

Hallo Christof...

erstmal herzlich willkommen hier im Forum....  

zu deinen Fragen werden sich sicherlich noch die Experten melden...

nur soviel...

... bei einem Schwerkraftfilter ist der Wasserspiegel der gleiche wie im Teich..
d.h. der Filter wird so aufgestellt, das eben Wasseroberfläche / Teich gleich ist mit Wasserspiegel Filter...
dies funktioniert durch einen oder mehrere Bodenabläufe, welche mit dem Filter verbunden sind...

als gepumpte Version kann ich dir nicht viel sagen... nur würde ich in so enem Fall den Filter nicht tiefer stellen als die Teichoberfläche... wenn mal die Pumpe ausfällt, läuft ja trotzdem Wasser nach.. und dann... hast du irgendwann Wasser im Teich gehabt...  
aber dazu wird dir mit Sicherheit noch mehr gesagt...

ansonsten noch viel Spaß hier beim stöbern...

... achso... wir sind nicht neugierig...   ..wir wollen auch keine Bilder von neuen Teichen sehen...   ... also mach dir nicht die Mühe und stell ein paar Bilder von deinem Teich und der Technik hier rein.... 

tja.. Heiko war schneller...


----------



## cweber (24. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraft Filer ohne Abfluss im Teich*

Ok, vielen Dank für die schnellen und ausführlichen Antworten!!

Ich werde also eine andere Lösung anstreben  

Und mache in absehbarer Zeit Photos - sieht halt momentan noch sehr unschön aus.  Aber die kommen ganz sicher; incl. einer weiteren Vorstellung!

Gruß und danke!!
Christof


----------



## sigfra (24. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraft Filer ohne Abfluss im Teich*

Hallo Chrisof...


wir schauen auch unschöne Fotos an...


----------



## stefan (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraft Filer ohne Abfluss im Teich*

Hallo Christof
auch bei einem Folienteich kann man mit einem Flansch durch die Folie gehen und im nach herein sogar ein Skimmer und Bodenablauf installieren.
Gruß Stefan


----------

